# Mini-Games - Gun-Fu: Balletic Ballistics & Treasure Troves - Figurines



## Morrus (May 31, 2005)

[imager]http://www.rpgnow.com/products/product_4767.jpg[/imager]Two brand new product lines have just been launched by E.N. Publishing:



The _EN Mini-Games _line blasts off with *E.N. Mini-Games - Gun-Fu: Balletic Ballistics*. A brand-new d20 mini-game that lets players swagger through the hyper-violent, wildly stylized world of Hong Kong-style shoot-em-ups. Trenchcoats swirl and nickel-plated automatics blaze as bad guys die in truckloads. Heroes never run out of bullets (until the final showdown), bad guys get knocked down only to stagger to their feet one more time, and if you do go out, rest assured you’ll go out in a blaze of glory. The first product in E.N. Publishing's new line of mini-games, _Gun-Fu_ uses the Modern d20 rules as its starting point, but features an entirely new class system, a completely different hit point system and revamped firearms rules to create a distinctive, cinematic style of play that favours wild action over careful maneuvering. Characters have a Panache score that lets them pull off crazy stunts, but when used up leaves them vulnerable to their fatal Flaws. Players take the parts of dedicated police officers, ambitious Triad members or just folks caught up in the violence.
*E.N. Treasure Troves - Figurines of Wondrous Power* is the first in a series of dedicated magic item sourcebooks. The Figurine of Wondrous Power has been a staple of the game since the first edition, with occasional additional figurines added to the basic 9 in the core rules. Bring new figurines into your game with the first E.N. Treasure Troves PDF - featuring 30 new figurines of wondrous power, a few optional rules for these figurines, and the original figurines from the SRD included so you can keep all your figurines inone convenient package. This PDF introduces new figurines such as the thieving Blue Baboon (on the cover), the unhallowed Carnelian Lizard, the lightning-empowered Copper Wolf, the disgusting Fistful of Rats, and the massive Oak Turtle.


----------

